# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  سيارات المعاقين

## mostafaabeed

التيسرات التى نسمع عنها هذه الايام بخصوص سيارات المعاقين هل من دليل يدلنا عليها ماهى هذه التيسرات ما قيمة الجمارك عليها وما هى الاجراءات المتبعه ..افيدونا افادكم الله

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> التيسرات التى نسمع عنها هذه الايام بخصوص سيارات المعاقين هل من دليل يدلنا عليها ماهى هذه التيسرات ما قيمة الجمارك عليها وما هى الاجراءات المتبعه ..افيدونا افادكم الله


*الحقيقه أخي مصطفى انا لقيت كام مقال كده بخصوص التعديلات الجديده على لائحة الإعفاءات الجمركيه و قانون الجمارك ..

شوف الروابط دي و أتمنى يكون فيها تفاصيل تفيدك .

ده في جريدة الأهرام :
http://www.ahram.org.eg/Archive/2005/11/7/ECON1.HTM

و ده في جريدة الاتحاد :
http://www.alittihad.ae/details.asp?.../2005&id=40201


وفي برضو موقع أتمنى موقع الحكومه الالكترونيه في قسم خدمات التعريفه الجمركيه:
http://www.egypt.gov.eg/arabic/default.asp
وهتلاقي عندك قسم مصلحة الجمارك ..
http://www.egypt.gov.eg/arabic/services/customs.asp
يعني لعل و عسي يكون فيه المعلومات المطلوبه 

تقبل تحياتي أخي الحبيب ..


*

----------


## mostafaabeed

:Cool:  * اشكرك شكراجزيلا الاخ الفاضل هشام على اهتمامك ولكن للاسف لم اجد ما أريدة*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> التيسرات التى نسمع عنها هذه الايام بخصوص سيارات المعاقين هل من دليل يدلنا عليها ماهى هذه التيسرات ما قيمة الجمارك عليها وما هى الاجراءات المتبعه ..افيدونا افادكم الله



اهلا بيك معانا انا جمعت شويه معلومات كده ونزلتها فى موضوع علشان تكون الفائده للكل ان شاء الله  اتفضل 
جمارك السيارات ولاعفائات الجمركية (للمعاقين)

----------


## hazm_111

ياخ مصطفى ناصر.. الاجراءات والخطوات هى كالاتى:اولا: تذهب الى القومسيون الطبى بالمنشيه بالاسكنديه قسم السيارات المجهزه وسوف يعطوك رقم حساب تضع فيه رسوم قدره 104 جنيه والبنك موجود بالعطارين بالاسكندريه بعد ماتقوم بتسديد المبلغ بالبنك بالايصال اللازم سوف تذهب مره اخرى الى القومسيون لكى يتم فتح لك ملف ويحدد لك ميعا د  الكشف الطبى عليك من قبل القومسيون الطبى لتحديد نسبه ا لعجز وبعد الكشف سوف تظهر  النتيجه بعد 21 يوم من تاريخ الكشف وفى حاله موافقه القومسيون  سوف تذهب الى سوق هيئه الاستثمار بالاسكندريه ( بالعامريه)او سوق هيئه الاستثمار ببور سعيد المنطقه الحره ثم تختار نو ع السياره التى ترغب فى شرئها حسب حالتك الماديه واسعار السيارات تختلف عن بعضها حسب النوع وحاله السياره  والكماليات الموجوده بالسياره وعلى العموم  متوسط الاسعار يبداء من 18 الى 90 الف جنيه يعنى على سابيل المثال السياره الفيات تمبرا يكون متوسط سعرها من 18 الى 25 الف والهوانداى اكسيلت  اما الدايو نبيرا من 28 الى 35 الف وهاكذا ... المهم بعد اختيارك للسياره التى رغبت فى شراءها تذهب مره اخرى للقومسيون لتاخذ منهم القرار الطبى الذى يفيدك وهو السمح لك بالحصول على سياره مجهزه وسوف تحدد لهم الجهه التى سوف تشترى منها السياره حتى يتم تحرير خطاب مرفق مع قرار اللجنه للجمارك لمنحك السياره وتجهيزها حسب توصيه المجلس الطبى المشار اليها بالقرار الصادرمنها بخصوصك ثم تذهب الى المنطقه الحره مره اخرى وسيتم لك تجهيز  السياره التى قمت بشرائها وبعد ذلك حيحضر المهندس الفنى لمعاينه السياره بعد تجهيزها سوف يقوم بالافراج عنها فورا وعلى فكره الموضوع ده مش حيستغرق الا يوم واحد فقط  وللعلم الساده المسئولين بجمارك الاسكندريه ناس كويسين جدا بينهوا الاجراءات فى وقت قياسى.. وبعد كده سوف  يرسل ملفك الى وحده التراخيص التابعه لمحل اقامتك لكى تستبدل لوحات السياره المؤقته وتركب لوحه مالكى[ وبعد مرور حوالى سته شهور تقريبا من تاريخ شراء السياره توجهه الى المنطقه الحره وتستخرج استماره ..قيمه رسومها حوالى 15 جنيه لكى تقوم برد قيمه ضريبه المبيعات وهو مبلغ مش بطال.................. اما عن الاستفاده  هى بالعربى انك بتشرى السياره من المنطقه الحره اقل من سعرهابالاسواق حوالى 20 الف جنيه يعنى مثلا السياره دايو نبرا موديل2005 سعرها من المنطقه الحره للمعوقين 34 الف جنيه ام من الاسواق العاديه يكون سعرها50 الف تقريبا وهكذا.... اهى دى الاستفاده الحقيقيه ولك ايضا بعد مرور خمس سنوات  الحق بجلب سياره اخرى جديده................ اما عن الاوراق المطلوبه هو ايصال السداد بمبلغ 104 جنيه وصوره البطاقه الشخصيه او العائليه....... أتمنى ان اكون شرحت لك ملخص  جميع الاجراءات بايجاز واى استفسار اخر انا فى الخدمه

----------


## mostafaabeed

اشكرك أخى الكريم الاستاذ حازم على هذا الشرح الوافى وهذا الاهتمام وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود

----------


## مجدي حجر

*الاخ حازم 
بعد التحية 
اريد الحصول علي سيارة حيث انني مصاب عمليات حربية  وذلك اثناء الخدمة وبسببها والتقرير الطبي العسكر جاء به التشخيص الاتي تمزق بالرباط الصليبي الخلفي وخلخلة بالركبة اليمني وذلك بنسبة عجز مقدارها 25 % اثناء الخدمة وبسببها  فماهي المستندات المطلوبة وكيفية الحصول عليه حيثان ذلك كان عام 1982 
وكون شاكرا لك علي ردك  علي عنواني البريدي الاتي  magdyagr@yahoo.com*

----------


## hazm_111

لا شكر على واجب ياخ مصطفى اما بالنسبه للاخ مجدى انا بصراحه معنديش المعلومات الكافيه بالنسبه لموضوعك بس ممكن انت تذهب الى القومسيون الطبى بالاسكندريه قسم السيارات المجهزه وهما حيفيدوك بالمطلوب بالضبط لان ان عارف بس بالنسبه للمعوقين المدنييناخيكمhazm_111 :Elvis:   :Elvis:   :Elvis:   :Elvis:   :Elvis:

----------


## بحب ربى

اخى الكريم  السلام عليكم
انت قلت الاوراق المطلوبه وصل سداد وصورة البطاقه
الوصل ضاع منى اعمل ايه  ايه الحل 
الوصل فقدمنى واشكرك وارجو الرد بسرعه ارجوك اخى

----------


## بحب ربى

اخى الكريم انا وصل السداد ضاع منى فقد منى اعمل ايه وايه الحل
 ايصال السداد فقد منى فى المواصلات ولم اعثر علية  اعمل ايه

----------


## hazm_111

> اخى الكريم  السلام عليكم
> انت قلت الاوراق المطلوبه وصل سداد وصورة البطاقه
> الوصل ضاع منى اعمل ايه  ايه الحل 
> الوصل فقدمنى واشكرك وارجو الرد بسرعه ارجوك اخى


اخى الفاضل تم الرد على سؤلك من خلال هذا الرابطhttp://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread70732.html

----------


## سليم مبروك

السلام عليك الاستاذ سيد عطية
لو سمحت لى استفسار بسيط عندى غضروف وتمزق فى الاربطة فى الركبة اليسرى هل يحق لى الاستفادة من الاعفاء الجمركى للسيرات ارجو سرعة الرد ولو على البريد الالكترونى الخاصبى sleem_mabrouk@yahoo.com
سليم مبروك

----------

